# 'Concentration' or focus?



## Patrick Skerry (Aug 31, 2004)

http://www.judoinfo.com/images/video/media/concentration.movie


----------



## bignick (Aug 31, 2004)

this link didn't work for me...are you sure it's right?


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 31, 2004)

So what is the topic? Can you elaborate the question?  The link didn't work for me either but you can get on to a Judo site.  TW


----------

